
Unravel: An attempt to re-engineer the internet - kadfak
http://unravel.org
======
kadfak
Overview from the about section (note: it's not my project):

> Unravel is my project to reengineer the internet (DNS and up). It will
> replace messaging, chat, social networking, search, media and file shareing,
> and a whole lot more. It will be open source and alow anyone to build
> anything they want on top of it. It will be built to be secure, and provide
> privacy, veryfyability.

> At its core Unravel will be a mesh distributed database with an API to
> access the data. It makes heavy use of checksums and ECC encryption for
> encryption and verification. It is written in C for maximum preformance, and
> is built to run on anything from an enbeded device, to a phone, a PC or a
> super computer.

> I dont like what the internet has become. Especialy I don't like the cloud.
> Today most comunication online happens using walled guarden intermediaries
> who store and inspect and triage everything. There shouldnt need to be any
> intemidiares to do any of the things we want to do, but right now we have
> to. I think that who controls information matters. I think that privacy
> matters. I think the user should be in charge, of what they see, and who
> they comunicate with, the software they run, and what information they store
> and share.

> Maybe the rest of the world dont care about any of this. Maybe everyone else
> is happy with the internet we have. I'm fine with that, I'm just not fine
> with there not being any other options. Thats what im doing, I'm building
> another option, because I can, and because someone should.

